# Gesichtskontur erstellen



## knockout1 (16. August 2009)

Hallo,
ich weiß leider nicht, ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich bin, wenn nicht dann einfach an die richtige Stelle verschieben.

Ich habe folgende Frage: Ich möchte ein Bild mit dem Gesicht meines Hundes als Vorlage nehmen, es auf die Gesichtskonturen reduzieren, dass ich mir daraus einen Aufkleber machen könnte. Ist sowas in Photoshop möglich und wenn ja, könnte mir jemand erklären, wie man sowas macht. Ich wäre wirklich sehr dankbar, wenn Ihr mir helfen könntet.


----------



## chmee (16. August 2009)

Das kommt auf den Aufkleber an : 
Ist es ein Aufkleber in Form des Hundekopfes, ist das Ziel ein Vektorformat.
Soll ein weisser rechteckiger/runder Aufkleber den Schattenriß des Hundekopfes tragen, ist ein Pixelformat nicht falsch.

Deine Druckerei gibt Dir da mehr Informationen. Die Umsetzung dagegen sollte die kleinsten Probleme machen. Mit dem Lassotool den Umriß machen, danach in eine neue Ebene mit Schwarz füllen, eine weiße Ebene darunter, fertig ist das Pixelbild.

mfg chmee


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (20. August 2009)

Hi,
du könntest aber auch das Foto in ein s/w Foto umwandeln und dannach über die Tonwertkorrektur die Halbtöne rausnehmen und so eine Art Kontur erzeugen.

Gruß


----------

